# Fawn Satin and Siamese Seal point



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Heres some of My youngsters a couple of months old.


















Seal Point Siamese just showing His nose colour








What colour is the last one I have a litter of four with a white band, banded









One litter of Fawn satins I have too seperate parents of the above have come out more rex .But the parents dont show any rex? I will post a picture of the young guys off that litter soon


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Does the banded have red eyes or black? If they're red, it may be a champagne banded, and if they're black, it could be a stone, which is the non-standardised darker colour that comes out of cream breeding.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Loganberry hi it has black eyes


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, so it's probably a stone banded. If you're just breeding pet mice together, you'll get all sorts of random things coming out - you do sometimes on the show standard mice too, of course, but in the latter the things that pop out are probably less frequent.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

All but the banded are off show mice. I myself dont show them but I bought them off people that show them.They are still a nice mouse with the white markings I will keep them but wont breed off them


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

So you bred what with what to produce that banded? My previous comment meant if you put black to black, or cream to cream, you might occasionally get something random come out - if you're taking show mice and putting different varieties together, you'll get fun things come out, and i guess on the marked varieties like the bandeds, people have put loads of stuff in there to get dofferent colours and change the type on them, so you're more likely to get lots of different things come out. Like putting a champion doberman to a champion pug - good dogs, odd puppies.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I put a light brown self with cream satin Loganberry


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

ah - there you go then. Odd puppies.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There quite nice .My neice wants two of them she already has two black gerbils which I bred she wants too Mice now. So that will leave me two  they are big mice of course I will give her a new cage too. She is at the age too appreciate animals.The nude mice I have I bred from a nude male with a furred nude carrier female.You get half with fur and half are born completely naked.The furred you cull.I love the nude mice so calm peacefull and I love there big ears lol.I also have some fuzzy naked mice, these have a covering of fur which falls out and can be left with whiskers or a bit fur on there feet.These are a bit easier too keep ,I have had a naked furred leave a full litter, but the fuzzies seem much tougher.I give the furred nakeds scrambled egg when nursing etc the fuzzies dont really need it.If you want a naked mouse try and get fuzzies there easier too keep.I dont know if you can show naked mice, I asume you can?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can show them in unstandardised but I wouldn't bother they are not well liked.I like them though and keep them purely for my pleasure bugger the others :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Odd puppies!

LOL! It's certainly odd fun to help folks who breed randomly put a name to the results. Don't get me wrong, I understand the joy of having mousie babies of any kind whatsoever; there's a b____y part of me that sometimes wants to say,"Geez! you breed a pair of uncertain parentage and you want ME to tell you what they are?!" Or a sarcastic, "Good ghodz! Why, do you KNOW what you've GOT there!! they're Meeces!! Notify the press immediately!" 

But, I try to be good. My humor may be a bit off center, though, after all that happened earlier this week. I'm working on it.


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the naked. Iv been after one as a pet for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

SarahC said:


> you can show them in unstandardised but I wouldn't bother they are not well liked.I like them though and keep them purely for my pleasure bugger the others :roll:


Haha! :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

These are the Siamese pups ten in all nice and plump one is alot darker than the rest and these are not odd puppies ok.I didnt understand what moustress wrote above to be honest.


----------

